# Selling Vintage Audio Equipment



## frugalguido (Feb 24, 2018)

Looking for recommendations on where to sell large amount of vintage audio gear and audio test gear. A little background, I was, during my working life in the audio business (25+ years). Because of this, I have a large amount of old school audio stuff from the 60's-80's that I need to start getting rid of. With a recent dead in the family (wife's sister's husband) my wife is wanting me to start getting rid of stuff so that she doesn't have too,( at least she isn't pushing me to sell the Deckel's). Most of the stuff is higher end, at least it was back in the day.
I was thinking about Ebay, but I don't know if that's the best way. Maybe there is other avenues that I am not aware of in this day and age. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## markba633csi (Feb 24, 2018)

Craigs list is probably easier, and no fees to pay
Mark


----------



## CluelessNewB (Feb 24, 2018)

There seems to be a surging interest in older audio.   I was amazed at some of the asking prices on Craigs List.   Back about 25 years ago I sold an old Pioneer SX1250 receiver for $50, now they sell for over $1000 restored.   Craigs List is probably your best bet as Mark said.


----------



## Tony Wells (Feb 24, 2018)

Try the ARF classified, esp for the test gear. (antiqueradios.com) 

I might be interested in some of the test gear, although I have most everything I need. PM me what you have to sell if you would. Old radios can be as deep a rabbit hole as machine shop if you're not careful.


----------



## frugalguido (Feb 25, 2018)

Tony Wells said:


> I might be interested in some of the test gear, although I have most everything I need. PM me what you have to sell if you would. Old radios can be as deep a rabbit hole as machine shop if you're not careful.



Thanks for the link, I will come up with a list of test equipment, most of it is audio related though.


----------



## Eddyde (Feb 25, 2018)

I sold a few vintage amps on eBay and got way more than I imagined. The problem with Craigslist is you ar only selling locally, eBay offers potentially world wide exposure.


----------



## Firestopper (Feb 25, 2018)

Do you have  any Onkyo Integra or SAE equipment for sale?


----------



## ConValSam (Feb 26, 2018)

Your best bet for the audio gear is Audiogon, a site dedicated to folks trading higher end equipment.  This assumes you are selling the likes of Krell, conrad-johnson, Audio Research, McIntosh, Esoteric or Hafler.  Either way, it is an excellent pricing source from an active marketplace.

Good luck!


----------



## frugalguido (Feb 26, 2018)

firestopper said:


> Do you have  any Onkyo Integra or SAE equipment for sale?


I will look, but I don't think so.


----------



## frugalguido (Feb 26, 2018)

ConValSam said:


> Your best bet for the audio gear is Audiogon, a site dedicated to folks trading higher end equipment.  This assumes you are selling the likes of Krell, conrad-johnson, Audio Research, McIntosh, Esoteric or Hafler.  Either way, it is an excellent pricing source from an active marketplace.
> 
> Good luck!


I saw a mention on Audiogon about pricing, do you know if that is just from sales on their site or the total market place?


----------



## ConValSam (Feb 26, 2018)

frugalguido said:


> I saw a mention on Audiogon about pricing, do you know if that is just from sales on their site or the total market place?



The pricing and sales history on Audiogon are just from that site, but because it is such an active market of the most likely quality gear buyers, one is unlikely to find a better representation of what the market will bear.


----------



## frugalguido (Feb 27, 2018)

ConValSam said:


> The pricing and sales history on Audiogon are just from that site, but because it is such an active market of the most likely quality gear buyers, one is unlikely to find a better representation of what the market will bear.



Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Chris John (Jan 16, 2021)

frugalguido said:


> Looking for recommendations on where to sell large amount of vintage audio gear and audio test gear. A little background, I was, during my working life in the audio business (25+ years). Because of this, I have a large amount of old school audio stuff from the 60's-80's that I need to start getting rid of. With a recent dead in the family (wife's sister's husband) my wife is wanting me to start getting rid of stuff so that she doesn't have too,( at least she isn't pushing me to sell the Deckel's). Most of the stuff is higher end, at least it was back in the day.
> I was thinking about Ebay, but I don't know if that's the best way. Maybe there is other avenues that I am not aware of in this day and age. Any input would be appreciated.


Craigs is one thing, but I guess try finding a local antique shop and explore they had something like you have and then start from there... go as a buyer, not as a seller...


----------



## frugalguido (Jan 16, 2021)

Thanks for the input. A little update, I have sold some stuff on craigslist and Facebook Market place, with the usual, having to deal with some the flippers and low ballers, but over all it been a pain in the ass. I should probably venture out to Ebay,etc.  but shipping is another pain. To properly package sensitive equipment is very time consuming and the cost of shipping is really high. No easy way out I'm afraid.


----------



## matthewsx (Jan 16, 2021)

Timely thread for me, I feel your pain as I have a shed half full of audio stuff I realize I'll probably never use again. My gear is older Karlsen coupler speaker cabinets loaded with various 15" JBL drivers, some 1" community horns, Ramsa (panasonic) 18ch mixer, etc. Too big to ship and to weird for most folks to want.

I figure if I venture out as an engineer again I'll either be working on someone else's system or rent modern gear. Honestly, if I had the space I'd just keep it cause I love the way it sounds but with being able to mix from my iPad I don't know if I could justify hauling this heavy stuff out for a $250 gig.

I'm planning on reaching out to an old buddy who made the transition from rockstar to studio engineer/producer. He loves strange old gear so I figure why not....

If you send me a list of what you have I'll pass it along to him, never know.

John


----------



## frugalguido (Jan 17, 2021)

I'll redo the list.


----------

